# Win One of Two $250 Gift Certificates from Bella & Beau



## PetGuide.com

We’re giving away two $250 gift certificates to spend at Bella & Beau. All you have to do to enter is fill out a short SurveyMonkey form.


We love Bella & Beau. Get your bling on with charm collars and bracelets made just for pet parents and their dogs. We love them so much that we’re giving TWO lucky winners a $250 gift certificate to spend at Bella & Beau.

You and your dog live a charmed life. Capture all of those shared activities, feelings, love, humor, and moments together in beautiful beads and charms. Bella & Beau have 200 dazzling beads and charms to choose from. Hand-polished, these charms, collections include A Dog’s Life, numbers, letters, animals, nature, birthstones, paws, bones, holidays, kennel club, and more. Many include Swarovski crystals, while others are made with enamel.

Available in different sizes and colors, every collar is made from comfortable quality leather and contains a secure snake chain to display your collected memories. Slide each charm onto the snake chain, line up the notch on the charm with the notch on the chain’s end. Collect shared activities and feelings, celebrate significant moments or express your pup’s personality. As your story grows, so can your collection.

And if you want to twin out with your canine, get matched with your own Bella & Beau Bracelet – choose from Braided Leather Charm Bracelet, Braided Double Wrap Charm Bracelet, or Smooth Metal Clasp Charm Bracelet.

*What You Could Win:*

Two winners will receive a $250 gift card to spend at Bella & Beau. You can pick whatever you want – a collar, a bracelet, beautiful charms – it’s up to you.

*How To Enter:*

Fill out the SurveyMonkey form – you’ll be asked to fill out your name, email address, country of residence, and PetGuide.com newsletter sign up.

You have from Monday, September 18 to Sunday, October 15, 2017 12AM EST. We’ll announce the winner by Wednesday, October 18, 2017. This giveaway is open to residents of the U.S. and Canada ONLY.

Good luck!

Giveaway Rules and Regulations


~Petguide.com


----------

